# HALIA again



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

HALIA was a regular at Ardrossan on shuttle trips from Lyme Bay.This is one of these as she prepares to enter the somewhat difficult harbour entrance assisted by tugs THUNDERER and BANTRY BAY.


----------

